

Contending with success - joelmaat

Alright, so I sometimes I have nightmares about striking it big/rich. The biggest hurdle I'm trying to overcome is the drama that ensues when everyone knows you are doing well. How do you deal with the charity "hustlers," the naysayers, and the BS? How do you manage your money? Does any of this actually matter anymore (does anyone care)?
======
RBerenguel
You can't get it big without getting something along the way. My blog is not
big, but sometimes gets a huge spike (say, 8000 visits in one or one-and-a-
half days), and so many visitors imply some kind of nay-sayism. This is the
internet, so it's a place to learn to cope with naysayers and a lot of BS.
Slowly you grow a thick skin and just don't give a sh*t as long as you are
happy with the results.

